

Tell HN: Fill out your profile, good things come of it - lionhearted

I've connected with some fascinating people from HN, maybe 1/3rd of the time people write to me and 2/3rds I write to them. Had some really cool conversations, got book recommendations, talked about projects, lots of good stuff. Sometimes a person doesn't have their profile filled out and you have to dig through the comments and submissions hoping they submitted their own site or posted their email. Sometimes even after that, there's nothing there - then you've got to try to google their username. Nothing there? Well, no dropping them a line then.<p>That sucks - you'll miss out on meeting some cool people. Take the 20 seconds to put an email in your profile or a website that you run.
======
sp332
Remember that the "email" field is not visible to other users! Put your
address in your "about" box if you want people to see it.

~~~
msluyter
Just curious; if made publicly viewable, what's to prevent spammers from
creating an HN account and harvesting these?

~~~
lanstein
obfuscation

------
acqq
There's also <http://www.hackernewsers.com/> where you can fill your profile

------
danest
Thanks this made me update mine just now =)

------
photon_off
Did you get my email?

------
bitemyapp
Don't forget that <http://hnofficehours.com> exists as a way to let people get
ahold of you and to indicate when you're specifically available to chit-chat.
It also helps in finding people with specific skillsets.

Disclaimer: I worked on hnofficehours with ezl and guz.

<http://hnofficehours.com/search/> if you want to search for a specific
subject/skill to discuss with someone. You register for the site using your
existing hackerne.ws account like hnhackers.

